# Need info on Laptop Power Convertor for S.A



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

I am bringing a laptop with me on my next visit to Cape Town. My laptop works with U.S 120 volt.
Can anyone recommend a good transformer I can purchase in the U.S which will allow me to use the electricity in South Africa.

Also, if the power supply used by the laptop says 110 - 240 volt, do I need to use a transformer or can I use the laptop with it's existing power cord and adaptor?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I think this may solve your problem:

Travel Adapters, Converters, Transformers, and Dual Voltage Appliances. Everything for using your Laptop Computer Internationally.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Johanna said:


> I think this may solve your problem:
> 
> Travel Adapters, Converters, Transformers, and Dual Voltage Appliances. Everything for using your Laptop Computer Internationally.


Thanks I'll check this site .


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi DannyBoy,

Go check out Amazon and type in "adapter for South Africa" if you look there should be a purple one for $12.49. It's the best adapter I have ever used. Even though a little more expensive it won't break like other ones I have bought. It also has a 2 prong at the top in case you have anything from S.A. you need to plug in. I bought 3 of them and they have lasted 4+ years. I use them for my laptop and all my electronics. I just plug my computer into the adapter then into the wall. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Poopsie23 said:


> Hi DannyBoy,
> 
> Go check out Amazon and type in "adapter for South Africa" if you look there should be a purple one for $12.49. It's the best adapter I have ever used. Even though a little more expensive it won't break like other ones I have bought. It also has a 2 prong at the top in case you have anything from S.A. you need to plug in. I bought 3 of them and they have lasted 4+ years. I use them for my laptop and all my electronics. I just plug my computer into the adapter then into the wall.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a bunch Poopsie. I'll check Amazon tonight.


----------

